# DIY Breakfast Recipes



## Andre

This is the thread for DIY Breakfast recipes.

*Please only post DIY Breakfast recipes that you have mixed, steeped/cured and tasted and like a lot. Please do not post recipes you are still testing.*
*If you sourced (including adaptions) the recipe from somewhere else, please provide a link to your source if available.*
*Kindly include a short description for the Index if not apparent from the name. Do not forget the brand names of the concentrates used.*
Please feel free to repost your favourite Breakfast recipe from other threads.

TFA or TPA = The Flavor (Perfumer's) Apprentice
CAP = Capella
FA = FlavourArt
FW = Flavor West
LA = LorAnn
FLV = Flavorah
INW = Inawera
NF = NaturesFlavors
CLY = Clyrolinx
JF = Jungle Flavors
RF = Real Flavours
Loc = Loco Flavours
MB = Molinberry
OOO = One on One Flavours
PUR = Purilum
HS = Hangsen
FE = Flavorsexpress
MF = Medicine Flower
TFM = The Flavour Mill
LB = Liquid Barn
WF = Wonder Flavours
DIYFS or DFS = DIY Flavor Shack

*INDEX*

Cereal Marshmallow Strawberry Milk - Sugary and Sweet Cereal Marshmallows sitting in a nice rich bowl of Strawberry Milk. (@Dane)
Cereal Milk - The sugary and sweet milk from the bottom of a bowl of fruity pebbles. (@Dane)
Clapton Crunch - Fresh bowl of sugary and original Cap'n Crunch Cereal, with fresh milk. (@Dane)
Dane's Cereal Perfection - A big bowl of crunchy cereal soaked with sweet milk and topped of with berries and strawberries. A @Dane masterpiece.
Creamy Fruit Loops - as the name says. Creation of @moonunit.
Frosties - Spot on frosted flakes. (@dstroya)
PB Breakfast - Nutty, ceamy, biscuity, milky, corny, peanutty all wrapped up in little bottle. Whipped up by @GregF.
Lupe by skiddlzninja - delicious fruit loops. (@Caveman)
Fruit Loopy - without overpowering lemon. Created by @Greyz
Lemony Butter Loops - a great cereal mix with light lemon and butter cream notes. From the masterchef @DanielSLP.
Cereal - @William Vermaak reported this one, which he says is an exact clone of ANML Looper.
ANML Looper clone - tried and reported by @Max as a great cereal juice.
Pebbles by NotCharlesManson - lemon/lime forward Fruity Pebbles dead on. (@Gonzilla)
SadLad Cinnamon Toast Crunch by Rageisalotofwork - perfect rendition of an American cereal made of wheat and rice squares coated in sugar and cinnamon. (@Gonzilla)
Raspberry Yogurt, dead on a tub of raspberry yogurt. (@Andre)
Tony's Revenge - Frosted Flakes on Steroids. (@Wimmas).
Milk Marshmallow Cereal Strawberry Breakfast Cream Conspiracy. Loops & crunchy marshmallows in strawberry milk. Created by @method1.
Strawberry yoghurt, just like the stuff our kids eat. An adaption of a popular yoghurt recipe by @veecee.
27 Floops, a cereal vape with balanced sweetness and creaminess, a very subtle lemon note and in-your-face crunchiness. Made by @Wesley.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Reserved for Index.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane

Thanks for the thread @Andre. I really love cereal vapes!

Initially I mixed up all 3 of DIYorDIEs cereal recipes and I love all 3 of them! Mixed up bigger batches recently as they are just great.

*1. Cereal Marshmallow Strawberry Milk*
Description: Sugary and Sweet Cereal Marshmallows sitting in a nice rich bowl of Strawberry Milk
Link: http://diyordievaping.com/2015/12/25/cereal-marshmallow-strawberry-milk-diy-ejuice-recipe/

*2. Cereal Milk*
Description: The sugary and sweet milk from the bottom of a bowl of fruity pebbles
Link: http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/13/cereal-milks/ (I omitted brown sugar as I don't have it and could not find it, don't think the DX version will do here and also used FA Hazelnut at 0.25%)

*3. Clapton Crunch*
Description: Fresh bowl of sugary and original Cap'n Crunch Cereal, with fresh milk
Link: http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/13/clapton-crunch/ (Used FA Hazelnut @0.25%)

I steeped longer than what is called for. In my experience they are good after 2 weeks, but EXCELLENT after 4 weeks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dane

This is one of my own creations inspired by the "mothers unicorn milk" clone (http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795/Mother%27s+Unicorn+Milk).

I absolutely love it! So smooth! You get the cereal, berries and strawberries up front and the milk on exhale (if I had to describe it...)

Description: A big bowl of crunchy cereal soaked with sweet milk and topped of with berries and strawberries (this description took a lot of creativity to think of, and I am not that creative...)

Recipe:
TFA Acetyl Pyrazine - 0.75%
TFA Berry Crunch - 5%
TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust - 3%
TFA Bavarian Cream - 2%
TFA Sweet Cream - 1.5%
FA Meringue - 1%
TFA Strawberry Ripe - 2%
TFA Vanilla Custard - 2%

Flavour total = 17.25%
Mixed at 70 (VG) / 30 (PG)

This one sat in the cupboard for 6 weeks, only cracked open the bottle today. I would say steep this one for 2 weeks and then test, the longer the better I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## moonunit

This is a creamy fruitloops I have been working on. If you want some more lemon kick out of it reduce berry crunch and add some FW fruit rings. Great shake and Vape but can do with at least a weeks steep for the creams to develop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Just about to ask for some breakfast recipes following

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dstroya

Frosties!! This juice tastes authentic and a real shake and vape (normally nothing is vapable for me straight away but this is!). Really amazing and must try if you're sick of all the lemon cereals (that taste like no cereal that I've ever tasted!)

(TFA) AP 1%
(FW) Yellow cake 2%
(FA) Cream fresh 1%
(FW) Hazelnut 1%
(FA) Marshmallow 1%
(FA) Meringue 2%
(CAP) Supersweet 1% (I used TFA Sweetener @2%)

Give it a mix and taste that tiger 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/410262/Frosted+Flakes+by+Shroomy

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

*PB Breakfast*
CLY Peanut Butter - 6%
CLY Shortbread - 1.5%
CLY Caramel - 1%
CLY Cream - 1%
CLY Ice Cream - 2%
CLY Vanilla Gold - 1%
CLY Hazelnut - 0.5%
CLY Caramel Popcorn - 0.5%
CLY Milk - 1%
TFA Acetyl Pyrazine - 0.5%

Mixed this up while farting around and initially it was not very good at all. After about two weeks I tried again and it wasn't too bad but I still thought something was missing. I added the Caramel Popcorn and let it sit for another few days. Now it taste like breakfast.
I thought the Peanut Butter would be too strong at 6% but it isn't, in fact the Caramel Popcorn comes through more.
Nutty, Creamy, biscuity, milky, corny, peanutty all wrapped up in little bottle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Effjh

dstroya said:


> Frosties!! This juice tastes authentic and a real shake and vape (normally nothing is vapable for me straight away but this is!). Really amazing and must try if you're sick of all the lemon cereals (that taste like no cereal that I've ever tasted!)
> 
> (TFA) AP 1%
> (FW) Yellow cake 2%
> (FA) Cream fresh 1%
> (FW) Hazelnut 1%
> (FA) Marshmallow 1%
> (FA) Meringue 2%
> (CAP) Supersweet 1% (I used TFA Sweetener @2%)
> 
> Give it a mix and taste that tiger
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/410262/Frosted+Flakes+by+Shroomy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Caveman

*Lupe By skiddlzninja
*
(FA) Almond 0.4% 
(TPA) Bavarian Cream 3%
(FA) Cookie 1%
(FW) Fruit Rings 4% 
(CAP) Marshmallow 3% 
(FA) Meringue 1 %

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/1133#lupe_by_skiddlzninja

Original creator says 3 weeks steep, but good after 1 week and man I cracked it open this morning at 1 week steep and its delicious. One of the best fruit loops juices I've had. Still a slight lemony taste from the Fruit Rings but I don't mind that, tastes a lot like the sugary coating on fruit loops. Great recipe for me. Was initially going to wait the full 3 weeks before sharing but it's good enough to share now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Caveman said:


> *Lupe By skiddlzninja
> *
> (FA) Almond 0.4%
> (TPA) Bavarian Cream 3%
> (FA) Cookie 1%
> (FW) Fruit Rings 4%
> (CAP) Marshmallow 3%
> (FA) Meringue 1 %
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/1133#lupe_by_skiddlzninja
> 
> Original creator says 3 weeks steep, but good after 1 week and man I cracked it open this morning at 1 week steep and its delicious. One of the best fruit loops juices I've had. Still a slight lemony taste from the Fruit Rings but I don't mind that, tastes a lot like the sugary coating on fruit loops. Great recipe for me. Was initially going to wait the full 3 weeks before sharing but it's good enough to share now.



Ive had something of his in the past, he is a really good mixer. Knows his stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

I can't take the amount of Lemon in every Fruit loops juice I had tried or tasted.
Here's my take on a popular Fruit Circles juice but tweaked to how I like it.
The lemon is still there but it's very subdued and almost non-existant (as I wanted)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caveman

Greyz said:


> View attachment 67692
> 
> I can't take the amount of Lemon in every Fruit loops juice I had tried or tasted.
> Here's my take on a popular Fruit Circles juice but tweaked to how I like it.
> The lemon is still there but it's very subdued and almost non-existant (as I wanted)


What do you taste in Fruit Circles with Milk? I'm trying to determine if its just my batch that is bad or if its just not agreeing with me. Stuff taste awful to me. Tastes like milk that has just gone sour.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DanielSLP

*Lemony Butter Loops*
3% Rice Crunchies TFA
2% Fruit Circles TFA
1% Marshmallow FA
2% Butter Cream CAP
1% Malted Milk TFA
1% Cream Fresh FA
1% Bavarian Cream CAP
(OPTIONALS)
1% Cinnamon Sugar Cookie TFA
0.5% Sucralose TFA

Steep time: 3 days but I have shake and vaped.

A good cereal mix with a light lemon and butter cream notes.
I have personally found fruit circles to be a very potent cereal concentrate, I have used the rice crunchies to tame the beast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## goki

dstroya said:


> Frosties!! This juice tastes authentic and a real shake and vape (normally nothing is vapable for me straight away but this is!). Really amazing and must try if you're sick of all the lemon cereals (that taste like no cereal that I've ever tasted!)
> 
> (TFA) AP 1%
> (FW) Yellow cake 2%
> (FA) Cream fresh 1%
> (FW) Hazelnut 1%
> (FA) Marshmallow 1%
> (FA) Meringue 2%
> (CAP) Supersweet 1% (I used TFA Sweetener @2%)
> 
> Give it a mix and taste that tiger
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/410262/Frosted+Flakes+by+Shroomy


Hey buddy. I want to mix this up, but is this like eating the frosties dry or does it have the warm milk effect too?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak

Ok guys,

I thin I found gold. This is an almost exact clone of ANML Looper. Mixed it up a week ago and it's so worth it. This is so Fruit Loops as I've gotten so far 

Source: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/92786/Cereal 

3% TFA Bavarian Cream
3.5% TFA Berry (Crunch) Cereal
5% TFA Fruit Circles
3% TFA Marshmallow
3% TFA Sweet Cream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

William Vermaak said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> I thin I found gold. This is an almost exact clone of ANML Looper. Mixed it up a week ago and it's so worth it. This is so Fruit Loops as I've gotten so far
> 
> Source: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/92786/Cereal
> 
> 3% TFA Bavarian Cream
> 3.5% TFA Berry (Crunch) Cereal
> 5% TFA Fruit Circles
> 3% TFA Marshmallow
> 3% TFA Sweet Cream
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just mixed 100ml of this! Hope it's gold.
I find fruit circles to be very lemon pledge like but it does go away after a week of steeping. Also I have been using TFA FC at 3% or less.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## William Vermaak

Christos said:


> Just mixed 100ml of this! Hope it's gold.
> I find fruit circles to be very lemon pledge like but it does go away after a week of steeping. Also I have been using TFA FC at 3% or less.



I kind of shot myself in the foot with this one. I had to go buy my wife a box of fruit loops so she could "test" to make sure it tastes the same, and it does. Now I had to order her a AL-85 and Hadaly and I have to mix more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

William Vermaak said:


> I kind of shot myself in the foot with this one. I had to go buy my wife a box of fruit loops so she could "test" to make sure it tastes the same, and it does. Now I had to order her a AL-85 and Hadaly and I have to mix more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have it the other way around. My wife is insisting I try fruit loops even though they dont taste like they used to so I can see what fruit loops tastes like. Unfortunately I dont do cereals and want bacon and eggs etc etc. 
Bought her a minikin boost and a switchbox but she doesn't want to use the minikin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Hi @Andre. Thanks and appreciation for all the effort you put into maintaining the DIY Recipe pages, so I feel bit out of line pointing out that this thread does not have an index yet. Could you possibly have a look to update it?

Thanks/Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Raindance said:


> Hi @Andre. Thanks and appreciation for all the effort you put into maintaining the DIY Recipe pages, so I feel bit out of line pointing out that this thread does not have an index yet. Could you possibly have a look to update it?
> 
> Thanks/Regards


Your are more than welcome, @Raindance, but we are still on page 1. Thus, the lack of Index.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max

Hi - Breakfast Cereal Feedback 

@KZOR @Andre @Rude Rudi @Silver

The Recipe :-
17 - BFKyle-v1 x 1
Bavarian Cream TFA - 2%
Berry Crunch TFA - 2.5%
Cream Fresh FA - 3%
Fruit Circles TFA - 7%
Marshmallow TFA - 2%
Sweet Cream TFA - 1.5%
70/30 - 3 Weeks

Original Recipe - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/113936/ANML Looper Clone (v1) 

The Build :-
Alto 22 - BFKyle-v1 - In Prog
RTA - Single Coil Build
Wire : Ni80 
Type : Alien - Daniel 
@smilelykumeenit 
Gauge : 3 x 32Ga/40Ga
ID : 2.5mm
Wraps : 5.5
Spacing : 0.2mm
Leg Length : 4mm
Ohms : 0.83
Watts : 24 to 28
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : BFKyle-v1
eJuice Mix : 70/30
Nicotine : 0mg
Mixed : 27/04/2017
Tested : 24/06/2017

The Mod :-
The Vaporesso Target Mini 40W
Flavour -  - Steeping works

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Max said:


> Hi - Breakfast Cereal Feedback
> 
> @KZOR @Andre @Rude Rudi @Silver
> 
> The Recipe :-
> 17 - BFKyle-v1️ x 1
> Bavarian Cream TFA - 2%
> Berry Crunch TFA - 2.5%
> Cream Fresh FA - 3%
> Fruit Circles TFA - 7%
> Marshmallow TFA - 2%
> Sweet Cream TFA - 1.5%
> 70/30 - 3 Weeks
> 
> Original Recipe - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/113936/ANML Looper Clone (v1)
> 
> The Build :-
> Alto 22 - BFKyle-v1 - In Prog
> RTA - Single Coil Build
> Wire : Ni80
> Type : Alien - Daniel
> @smilelykumeenit
> Gauge : 3 x 32Ga/40Ga
> ID : 2.5mm
> Wraps : 5.5
> Spacing : 0.2mm
> Leg Length : 4mm
> Ohms : 0.83
> Watts : 24 to 28
> Cotton : Cotton Candy
> eJuice : BFKyle-v1
> eJuice Mix : 70/30
> Nicotine : 0mg
> Mixed : 27/04/2017
> Tested : 24/06/2017
> 
> The Mod :-
> The Vaporesso Target Mini 40W
> Flavour -  - Steeping works
> View attachment 99222



Yes, this is a fantastic Looper recipe. I made a sizable bottle and love it. Fantastic feedback!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzilla

A froot loops juice (Naked Fish - Wahoo) was actually what got me interested in DIY so I'm a bit of a hypebeast when it comes to the cereal vapes. Have mixed probably 8 or more froot loops recipes and clone attempts but am still searching for the one that hits the note perfectly for me.

Here are two absolute bangers that anyone interested in cereal vapes should try. Was surprised no one had posted them here yet!

Pebbles by NotCharlesManson
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/1127

CAP Sugar Cookie - 4%
TFA Graham Cracker Clear - 3%
CAP Lemon Lime - 2%
FA Meringue - 2%
FW Blood Orange - 1.5%
FA Vienna Cream - 1.25%
LA Cream Cheese Icing - 1%
TFA Toasted Marshmallow - 1%
FA Black Cherry - 0.75%
FW Hazerlnut - 0.50%

Comments: Lemon/lime forward Fruity Pebbles dead on. An American brand similar to Froot Loops but a bit different, it's a citrus and cherry flavored flake cereal. I like to leave this one to steep a couple of weeks at least to give time for the fruits to calm down and for the cream and marshmallow to develop. Once steeped this has such a thick mouthfeel to it, just delicious. Have vaped through 200ml and have a dedicated amber boston round bottle I mix into whenever it starts getting low.



SadLad Cinnamon Toast Crunch by Rageisalotofwork
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/23772#sadlad_toast_crunch_by_rageisalotofwork

CAP Sweet Cream - 3.5%
CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl - 3%
CAP Cereal 27 - 2.5%
FA Cream Fresh - 1%
TFA Rice Crunchies - 1%
TFA Toasted Marshmallow - 1%
TFA Pie Crust - 0.75%

Comments: Cinnamon Toast Crunch is another American cereal made of wheat and rice squares coated in sugar and cinnamon. Rage absolutely nailed it with this recipe, it's been 4 or 5 years since I was last in the states but this recipe brought that taste back to me immediately after dripping it onto my coils. I have messed around a little with adding a drop or two of super sweet to get that sugar encrusted vibe of CTC but it's perfect as is. Have been through 100ml's of this already and have another 100ml steeping. If you enjoy cinnamon vapes and have the ingredients give this one a try!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Gonzilla said:


> Here are two absolute bangers that anyone interested in cereal vapes should try. Was surprised no one had posted them here yet!



Yip, these are bangers, no doubt! I posted them under the What did you mix today" forum a while back.
Pebbles is rather tasty but needs a proper steep. I tasted it after 2 weeks and it wad bleh... I tried again after 4 weeks and it was beautiful!!!
The SadLad is decent but lacks a little something for me... I've got one or two versions steeping, will let you know how it turns out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

Gonzilla said:


> A froot loops juice (Naked Fish - Wahoo) was actually what got me interested in DIY so I'm a bit of a hypebeast when it comes to the cereal vapes. Have mixed probably 8 or more froot loops recipes and clone attempts but am still searching for the one that hits the note perfectly for me.
> 
> Here are two absolute bangers that anyone interested in cereal vapes should try. Was surprised no one had posted them here yet!
> 
> Pebbles by NotCharlesManson
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/1127
> 
> CAP Sugar Cookie - 4%
> TFA Graham Cracker Clear - 3%
> CAP Lemon Lime - 2%
> FA Meringue - 2%
> FW Blood Orange - 1.5%
> FA Vienna Cream - 1.25%
> LA Cream Cheese Icing - 1%
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow - 1%
> FA Black Cherry - 0.75%
> FW Hazerlnut - 0.50%
> 
> Comments: Lemon/lime forward Fruity Pebbles dead on. An American brand similar to Froot Loops but a bit different, it's a citrus and cherry flavored flake cereal. I like to leave this one to steep a couple of weeks at least to give time for the fruits to calm down and for the cream and marshmallow to develop. Once steeped this has such a thick mouthfeel to it, just delicious. Have vaped through 200ml and have a dedicated amber boston round bottle I mix into whenever it starts getting low.
> 
> 
> 
> SadLad Cinnamon Toast Crunch by Rageisalotofwork
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/23772#sadlad_toast_crunch_by_rageisalotofwork
> 
> CAP Sweet Cream - 3.5%
> CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl - 3%
> CAP Cereal 27 - 2.5%
> FA Cream Fresh - 1%
> TFA Rice Crunchies - 1%
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow - 1%
> TFA Pie Crust - 0.75%
> 
> Comments: Cinnamon Toast Crunch is another American cereal made of wheat and rice squares coated in sugar and cinnamon. Rage absolutely nailed it with this recipe, it's been 4 or 5 years since I was last in the states but this recipe brought that taste back to me immediately after dripping it onto my coils. I have messed around a little with adding a drop or two of super sweet to get that sugar encrusted vibe of CTC but it's perfect as is. Have been through 100ml's of this already and have another 100ml steeping. If you enjoy cinnamon vapes and have the ingredients give this one a try!


Naked fish - Wahoo is amazing. I have not been able to replicate that flavor at all. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

*Raspberry Yogurt




*​Since I "found" FLV Greek Yogurt, have been playing around with some yogurt recipes. This one is dead on a tub of raspberry yogurt. Not a hint of vomit. And the best INW Raspberry has ever tasted for me. Found this recipe hiding here.

*Raspberry Yogurt*
FLV Greek Yogurt 4.0 %
FA Yogurt 2.0 %
INW Raspberry 1.0 %
FLV Peach 0.5 %
FA White Peach 0.5 %

Total flavour: 8.0 %

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> *Raspberry Yogurt​*​Since I "found" FLV Greek Yogurt, have been playing around with some yogurt recipes. This one is dead on a tub of raspberry yogurt. Not a hint of vomit. And the best INW Raspberry has ever tasted for me. Found this recipe hiding here.
> 
> *Raspberry Yogurt*
> FLV Greek Yogurt 4.0 %
> FA Yogurt 2.0 %
> INW Raspberry 1.0 %
> FLV Peach 0.5 %
> FA White Peach 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 8.0 %




Nice find @Andre - this one is right up my alley!!! Gonna mix it up tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777

Andre said:


> *Raspberry Yogurt
> 
> 
> 
> *​Since I "found" FLV Greek Yogurt, have been playing around with some yogurt recipes. This one is dead on a tub of raspberry yogurt. Not a hint of vomit. And the best INW Raspberry has ever tasted for me. Found this recipe hiding here.
> 
> *Raspberry Yogurt*
> FLV Greek Yogurt 4.0 %
> FA Yogurt 2.0 %
> INW Raspberry 1.0 %
> FLV Peach 0.5 %
> FA White Peach 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 8.0 %



You had me at 'not a hint of vomit'

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wimmas

*Tony's Revenge | Frosted Flakes On Steroids
*
TFA Acetyl Pyrazine - 1%
TFA Bavarian Cream - 2%
CAP Cereal 27 - 5%
OOO Cream Milky Undertone PG - 2%
TFA Lucky Leprechaun - 2%
TFA Marshmallow - 2%
CAP Super Sweet - 0.75%

Steep: At least 10 days. 14 then its at its best

*ELR Link:* http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1359494/Tony's Revenge | Frosted Flakes

*ATF Link: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/41001#tony_s_revenge_frosted_flakes_on_steroids_by_steamroom*



This has been my ADV for months now. Any cereal lover MUST try this. Probably the best e juice I have ever tasted. Stuff is so good I have to keep myself from drinking it from the bottle. I permanently have 200ml on steep.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Wimmas said:


> Tony's Revenge | Frosted Flakes On Steriods: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1359494/Tony's Revenge | Frosted Flakes
> 
> 
> 
> This has been my ADV for months now. Any cereal lover MUST try this. Probably the best e juice I have ever tasted.
> 
> Steep at least 10 days. 14 days then it is at it's best



Thank you for sharing and for your impressions. Maybe you could edit your post to include the link to ATF for those who do not want to watch the video? Here is the link for you: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/41001#tony_s_revenge_frosted_flakes_on_steroids_by_steamroom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wimmas

I included a link to ELR but thanks for the ATF link as well.

Just thought the video would be interesting to some as it states it would have been a commercial e juice. Steamroom ran into problems launching it as a commercial juice then released the recipe.


Andre said:


> Thank you for sharing and for your impressions. Maybe you could edit your post to include the link to ATF for those who do not want to watch the video? Here is the link for you: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/41001#tony_s_revenge_frosted_flakes_on_steroids_by_steamroom



Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

Well I've been searching, I found 2 recipies on ELR and 3 on ATF and mixed up all of them, but nothing even hints towards Rice Krispy cereal or treats. Does anyone perhaps have a secret hidden recipe they would like to share. Please??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Steyn777 said:


> Well I've been searching, I found 2 recipies on ELR and 3 on ATF and mixed up all of them, but nothing even hints towards Rice Krispy cereal or treats. Does anyone perhaps have a secret hidden recipe they would like to share. Please??



I mixed this up a while ago, courtesy of a recipe found on VU by Squank. It does a very good job in recreating authentic rice crispies treats and need a week minimum steep.

You can also troll this thread for some more inspiration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

Thank


Rude Rudi said:


> I mixed this up a while ago, courtesy of a recipe found on VU by Squank. It does a very good job in recreating authentic rice crispies treats and need a week minimum steep.
> 
> You can also troll this thread for some more inspiration.


Thanks @Rude Rudi , will definitely mix that up (1st rule applies with that Sweet Rice unfortunately) especially because it's the 1st one I've seen that does not use Rice Crunchies, I have a feeling this is what's giving me the hassle. 
And thanks for the reading material, will be spending some time on there this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Steyn777 said:


> Thank
> 
> Thanks @Rude Rudi , will definitely mix that up (1st rule applies with that Sweet Rice unfortunately) especially because it's the 1st one I've seen that does not use Rice Crunchies, I have a feeling this is what's giving me the hassle.
> And thanks for the reading material, will be spending some time on there this morning.



Yes, the Sweet Rice gives the authenticity which is lacking in Rice Crunchies, etc. It is a fantastic flavour and well worth getting.
Once you have it, try Mango Sticky Rice - it is fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, the Sweet Rice gives the authenticity which is lacking in Rice Crunchies, etc. It is a fantastic flavour and well worth getting.
> Once you have it, try Mango Sticky Rice - it is fantastic!


Busy vaping up a storm with your suggested recipe @Rude Rudi. The FE hits the Rice Krispy note so so well. It can in no way even be compared to Rice Krunchies. The milk not really coming through the way I hoped, (should probably just add a ton of sweetner, sugar filled milk I remember slurping up as a lifafter the cereal was done was very very sweet and that's what I remember)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Steyn777 said:


> Busy vaping up a storm with your suggested recipe @Rude Rudi. The FE hits the Rice Krispy note so so well. It can in no way even be compared to Rice Krunchies. The milk not really coming through the way I hoped, (should probably just add a ton of sweetner, sugar filled milk I remember slurping up as a lifafter the cereal was done was very very sweet and that's what I remember)



Yes, the milk is always tricky - nothing that OOO Milky or FA Cream Fresh cant fix though!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, the milk is always tricky - nothing that OOO Milky or FA Cream Fresh cant fix though!!!


Wait...okay, everyone and I do mean EVERYONE should be tagged in this post!! @Rude Rudi I have BOTH of them. I have pulled the sword from the stone, I have defeated the curse!!



Eagerly awaiting on further instructions...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Steyn777 said:


> Wait...okay, everyone and I do mean EVERYONE should be tagged in this post!! @Rude Rudi I have BOTH of them. I have pulled the sword from the stone, I have defeated the curse!!
> View attachment 135018
> 
> 
> Eagerly awaiting on further instructions...



I'd say if you want more Rice Krispies with milk. I'd take that recipe, drop the butter cream (I think that takes it to the Krispy Treat side).

Then add 2% Milk Undertone and 1 -1.5% Fresh Cream. If you have TFA Brown Sugar, then add 0.5% for the sugar.

If not, then maybe FA Meringue. 

This is imo 

@Rude Rudi ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

rogue zombie said:


> I'd say if you want more Rice Krispies with milk. I'd take that recipe, drop the butter cream (I think that takes it to the Krispy Treat side).
> 
> Then add 2% Milk Undertone and 1 -1.5% Fresh Cream. If you have TFA Brown Sugar, then add 0.5% for the sugar.
> 
> If not, then maybe FA Meringue.
> 
> This is imo
> 
> @Rude Rudi ?


Brown Sugar...don't you bring the curse back now dammit!! Lol
The rest including the meringue I have. Thanks @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Steyn777 said:


> Brown Sugar...don't you bring the curse back now dammit!! Lol
> The rest including the meringue I have. Thanks @rogue zombie



Lol

Meringue should work fine. The recipe already has the marshmallow, so it should sweeten the milky/creaminess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> Lol
> 
> Meringue should work fine. The recipe already has the marshmallow, so it should sweeten the milky/creaminess


What he said... i’d skip the brown sugar - there is plenty of sweetness already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

Awesome. Thanks @rogue zombie and @Rude Rudi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

rogue zombie said:


> I'd say if you want more Rice Krispies with milk. I'd take that recipe, drop the butter cream (I think that takes it to the Krispy Treat side).
> 
> Then add 2% Milk Undertone and 1 -1.5% Fresh Cream. If you have TFA Brown Sugar, then add 0.5% for the sugar.
> 
> If not, then maybe FA Meringue.
> 
> This is imo
> 
> @Rude Rudi ?



Have you tried WF Milk? It's my go to milk these days, just a real winner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Strontium said:


> Have you tried WF Milk? It's my go to milk these days, just a real winner.



Nope. 

Thank you. I will give it a go though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Can anyone recommend a good cereal base concentrate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas

CAP Cereal 27


RainstormZA said:


> Can anyone recommend a good cereal base concentrate?



Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Wimmas said:


> CAP Cereal 27
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk


Thanks @Wimmas what about the rice cereal side?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas

No problem. I am not really sure about the rice side, but the best cereal vapes I've had ever is no1 Tony's Revenge and 2nd is Eye of the tiger.

In Tony's revenge the owner uses CAP Cereal 27, TFA Lucky Leprechaun and TFA Acetyl Pyrazine to create the cereal base, then adds milk with the other ingredients. It's simply delicious and so authentic.


RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @Wimmas what about the rice cereal side?



Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Wimmas said:


> No problem. I am not really sure about the rice side, but the best cereal vapes I've had ever is no1 Tony's Revenge and 2nd is Eye of the tiger.
> 
> In Tony's revenge the owner uses CAP Cereal 27, TFA Lucky Leprechaun and TFA Acetyl Pyrazine to create the cereal base, then adds milk with the other ingredients. It's simply delicious and so authentic.
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk



I'm wanting to make a fruity rice cereal or even with what I have - strawberry, vanilla custard and sweet cream. I feel like something different from my usual diy juices, getting pretty sick of them now. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm

Wimmas said:


> No problem. I am not really sure about the rice side, but the best cereal vapes I've had ever is no1 Tony's Revenge and 2nd is Eye of the tiger.
> 
> In Tony's revenge the owner uses CAP Cereal 27, TFA Lucky Leprechaun and TFA Acetyl Pyrazine to create the cereal base, then adds milk with the other ingredients. It's simply delicious and so authentic.



Do you find Tony's Revenge a bit more throat punchy than Frosties?
Is it a specific concentrate that's making it a bit more "keel-toe"? (sorry, Afrikaans was the best to describe the feeling).

Other than that, it tastes great I agree.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wimmas

Which Frosties are you talking about? Frosted flakes by Shroomy on ELR?

I don't get much throat hit from Tony's Revenge. It just needa at least a two weeks steep. It gets quite sweet with steeping.

Eye of the tiger is also great!

Frosted flakes by shroomy does not do it for me at all

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm

Wimmas said:


> Frosted flakes by Shroomy on ELR?



Correct.
Mine steeped a month, it's also not very sweet, which is great for me. I can't stomach overly sweet juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

TFA Sweet Cereal Flakes is a good bran base. If keeping regular is your thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## method1

This thread has been a little quiet...

Why not try out some...
*Milk Marshmallow Cereal Strawberry Breakfast Cream Conspiracy #NOTACLONE CC Attribution-NonCommercial-NoDerivatives 4.0*
Yum!

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/1...eakfast_cream_conspiracy_notaclone_by_method1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mahir

method1 said:


> This thread has been a little quiet...
> 
> Why not try out some...
> *Milk Marshmallow Cereal Strawberry Breakfast Cream Conspiracy #NOTACLONE CC Attribution-NonCommercial-NoDerivatives 4.0*
> Yum!
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/1...eakfast_cream_conspiracy_notaclone_by_method1



Looks delicious! Will definitely try this one out, thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## StompieZA

method1 said:


> This thread has been a little quiet...
> 
> Why not try out some...
> *Milk Marshmallow Cereal Strawberry Breakfast Cream Conspiracy #NOTACLONE CC Attribution-NonCommercial-NoDerivatives 4.0*
> Yum!
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/1...eakfast_cream_conspiracy_notaclone_by_method1



I have recently mixed the DIYorDIE version and enjoy it alot, Will give this a try and see how it compares.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anthony_Baksteen

Wimmas said:


> *Tony's Revenge | Frosted Flakes On Steroids
> *
> TFA Acetyl Pyrazine - 1%
> TFA Bavarian Cream - 2%
> CAP Cereal 27 - 5%
> OOO Cream Milky Undertone PG - 2%
> TFA Lucky Leprechaun - 2%
> TFA Marshmallow - 2%
> CAP Super Sweet - 0.75%
> 
> Steep: At least 10 days. 14 then its at its best
> 
> *ELR Link:* http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1359494/Tony's Revenge | Frosted Flakes
> 
> *ATF Link: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/41001#tony_s_revenge_frosted_flakes_on_steroids_by_steamroom*
> 
> 
> 
> This has been my ADV for months now. Any cereal lover MUST try this. Probably the best e juice I have ever tasted. Stuff is so good I have to keep myself from drinking it from the bottle. I permanently have 200ml on steep.




I don't have lucky Leprechaun is there an alternative I can use ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

would a strawberry yoghurt vape be applicable under the breakfast section of the DIY eliquid recipes page?
I made one which I think is quite good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

veecee said:


> would a strawberry yoghurt vape be applicable under the breakfast section of the DIY eliquid recipes page?
> I made one which I think is quite good.


Yes, why not. Go for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

Strawberry yoghurt. Just like the stuff our kids eat!






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Wesley

I've been trying for some time to create a cereal vape with balanced sweetness and creaminess, a very subtle lemon note and in-your-face crunchiness - for when I need a break from my regular tobacco mixes.

Discovering CAP Cereal 27 was the final detail that this recipe needed.

This one has steeped for a month now and I think I am happy with it:

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3235110/27+Floops

*27 Floops *

Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) - 0.5%
Almond (Mandorla) (FA) - 1%
Berry (Crunch) Cereal (TPA) - 5%
Cereal 27 (CAP) - 4%
Cream Fresh (Panna Fresca) (FA) - 1%
Fruit Circles with Milk (TPA) - 2%
Marshmallow (FA) - 1%
Meringue (FA) - 1%

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

